# External SSD -69565 Error Catalina



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 25, 2021)

I've been running into an issue where out of the blue my external SSDs will no longer allow me to write to them. When I run first aid in Disk Utility on the offending drive I get an error that says "The repair cannot be performed because one or more volumes are mounted. : (-69565)." When I expand the the sidebar view to show all devices and run the repair on the container disk, it usually works after a couple tries. The drive will be okay for a while but keeps reverting back to not letting me write. I've run first aid both from the OS and from recovery mode.

Any suggestions for how to resolve this? Thank you!


----------



## gives19 (Aug 25, 2021)

I had some issues with just the HD slowing down dramatically an contacted the SSD support and they told me to to BU the drive and erase the volume and re-format the drive. It solved my problem. Not sure why it even happened, but it fixed it. Also make sure you are looking at all the volumes in the repair mode of Disk Utility. A tab that expands to "show all devices". Then start at the bottom of the HD tree and do EACH one of them in the repair. In general, you can just open Disk Utility from the Utilities folder of your Applications folder. HOWEVER, if your Mac doesn't start up all the way, or you want to repair the disk your Mac starts up from, open Disk Utility from macOS Recovery: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT210898

Good luck-


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks. Pretty much the steps I've taken except for backing up and reformatting the drive. Cheers...


----------

